# The Beehive of the Romish Church



## JM (Dec 19, 2008)

The Beehive Of The Romish Church - M. Pigott




> by Philip of Marnix Lord of St. Aldegonde
> 
> This biting satire and brilliant apologetic from the Reformation entertains and educates as it demonstrates the differences between Roman Catholicism and biblical Christianity.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2008)

I find the statement on the banner above the mitre interesting..."Receive the tiara adorned with three crowns, and know that thou art Father of princes and kings, Ruler of the world, Vicar of our Savior Jesus Christ." Is that from a ceremony of initiating new popes? It reminded me of something I read in John Chrysostom the other day, in reference to Peter:



> For God ordered Peter, the commander-in-chief of the entire world, to whom he entrusted the keys of heaven, to whom he assigned control of everything, to spend a considerable length of time here (Antioch). To Him our city was thus the equivalent of the entire world.
> 
> - John Crysostom, On the Holy Martyr Ignatius


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/bee-hive-romish-church-philips-van-marnix-32969/


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 19, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I find the statement on the banner above the mitre interesting..."Receive the tiara adorned with three crowns, and know that thou art Father of princes and kings, Ruler of the world, Vicar of our Savior Jesus Christ." Is that from a ceremony of initiating new popes? It reminded me of something I read in John Chrysostom the other day, in reference to Peter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Fathers are often very confuses (and confusing). The statement of Chrysostom seems so jejune, since Peter was given the apostolate of the circumcision, NOT of the whole world. I don't know the context in which JC spoke those words though....

If anything, Paul would be the commander-in-chief, but even this is blasphemous, since Christ alone is King of kings, Commander-in-chief of the entire world.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > I find the statement on the banner above the mitre interesting..."Receive the tiara adorned with three crowns, and know that thou art Father of princes and kings, Ruler of the world, Vicar of our Savior Jesus Christ." Is that from a ceremony of initiating new popes? It reminded me of something I read in John Chrysostom the other day, in reference to Peter:
> ...



That's fine. I didn't intend to pass a qualitative judgment on the quote. It was just brought to mind by the picture.

In case you want to know the context, Chrysostom is giving a homily on the feast day of Ignatius, and recounting all the reasons why he was a worthy bishop. One of the reasons was that he must have been very wonderful, since Peter conferred the bishopric of Antioch upon him. He then gives that quote to describe Peter.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jan 2, 2009)

Davidius said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...


Thanks for the fascinating quote! (I still owe you a few more compliments owing to a past comment, which I deleted.)

In context, Chrysostom is talking about his native city of Antioch (where Ignatius came from) and right after saying the above, he explains "Thus in His sight our city [Antioch] was equivalent to the whole world." Thus, he is not talking about the Roman office of "Pope," which would not exist like we know it until the Middle Ages, but he is talking about how when the believer's will is aligned with God's will, what heaven binds together, the believer will bind together, too. Thus in a poetic sense, he who is a master of the things of god is a master in the kingdom of God, which encompasses the whole world. CCEL's translation (by an Anglican) reads not "ruler," but _master _ and not "commander-in-chief," but _whom He commanded to do and to bear all_, quite different meanings (read it here). Remember, papists were formerly apt to go over ancient documents and translate them loosely to be favorable to papal supremacy. But obviously, since he was talking about Antioch, not Rome, it does not apply to that anyway (also remember that Peter was the first leading missionary to and the first overseer in Antioch, not Rome; see the book of Acts).

Moreover, if Chrysostom's wording seems too flowery to our tastes, remember that this is a eulogy and that Chrysostom was the "golden mouth."


----------

